

City of Drones - T-A
http://www.chromeexperiments.com/detail/city-of-drones/

======
anigbrowl
Nice art piece, and somewhat close to how I imagined Gibson's cyberspace, but
the interaction is hopelessly broken. I felt like I was drifting around
randomly and the HUD doesn't seem particularly responsive to what I'm doing.
despite trying for 10 minutes (including a reload to check the instructions
again) I couldn't navigate towards any feature of interest or control my
flight in any way.

